# Fresh Homemade Pasta Day



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2008)

So, I found out that there's a Williams Sonoma 5 minutes from my house.....this is a bad thing.

Anyway, after a long excursion, I finally found a pasta machine.  Today is my first attempt at some homemade pasta.  I'm not sure of what shapes I'll do yet, but I have the ingredients for the sauces.

The first will be a mushroom and sage sauce, then a basic tomato basil and third will be a sun dried tomato and artichoke butter sauce.

All set......BRB


----------



## ErikC (Jan 5, 2008)

I love my pasta machine, but it's not as pretty as yours!

There is nothing that compares to fresh pasta, as far as I am concerned. I'm not sure if you've read up on making pasta, so bear with me on a couple of tips:

1. If the dough is too hard to work, add a little oil. It will soften the dough, as well as make the final product more tender.
2. Run it through at the thickest setting several times until you get a satiny sheen. You can then run it through once at each subsequent thinner setting.
3. Run the pasta through in smallish quantities. It will stretch out like you would not believe once you get to the thin settings.
4. Let the pasta dough rest for about half an hour, it makes for a better consistency. Use plastic wrap to prevent moisture loss.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 5, 2008)

I love the color of your walls.  And your pasta machine is nice too!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I love the color of your walls. And your pasta machine is nice too!


 
lol 


Almost time to try and work this contraption.  I did an all pourpose flour dough and a semolina dough.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2008)

Not too bad.....


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2008)

Time for the sauce (in more ways than one)...






I took a flight out of Napa Valley and picked this up.  92 Rating.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2008)

Bon Appetite


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 5, 2008)

So when is the restaurant open for business?  Table for 6, please.........Yum looks great JK......congratulations.........


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks expat.....this just may be the end to boxed dried pasta.

I can seat 6....come on over.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2008)

Pasta makin' fool......

Garganelli


----------



## pdswife (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful!

I've had my pasta machine for years... but am afraid to use it.
It's never even been out of the box!   Congrats on a great job!!!!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2008)

What are some basic dough recipes for the pasta dough ?  Its been awhile since i used my machine.


----------



## muzzlet (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow!!! Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing! I understand fresh pasta will freeze well too. Do you ship to Cleveland?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2008)

lol...

2 cups flour, 3 eggs.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2008)

Whew.

I just finished. I have a couple dishes of linguini. I also made some ravioli with a ricotta, basil, parm filling. I used a circular cutter for the top and bottom, but rolled out the top to make it a little bigger in diameter.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 5, 2008)

Did you make a stuffing for the little tubes?


----------



## QSis (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking good, Jeek!  

My mouth is watering!

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2008)

ErikC said:


> Did you make a stuffing for the little tubes?


 
No. I made ravioli and tortellini with the stuffing. The 'tubes' (garganelli) are maybe as thick as a pencil, so it would be difficult to stuff.

I'm going to try cavatelli today.....need some ricotta though.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2008)

Roasted chicken, spinach and havarti cheese ravioli's.  I think a tomato cream sauce with a coupla sun dried tomatoes will finish it. I need one of those pasta wheel thingys.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 6, 2008)

It all looks so delicious!!
Can you add two more for dinner?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2008)

lol...sure, I have enough. BYOB though!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2008)

Cavatelli !!! The dough is 2 cups flour, 8 oz ricotta and 2 eggs.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's the ravioli topped with an idea from another thread and some sun dried tomatoes.

Bon Appetite.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 6, 2008)

Who is eating all this wonderful food?
By the way, I will definitely bring a nice wine for dinner. How about some tiramisu, also?


----------



## crazychick (Jan 6, 2008)

ship to florida please!!!!!!!!!   I love to use my pasta maker and I have the same one as you. Have fun with the experimentation


----------



## *amy* (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks PASTALICIOUS, Jeeks.  I have an Imperia that I like.  Need to take it down off the shelf again.  Thanks for sharing.

(Sneaking off with a Havarti & Spinach Ravioli.  Ssssh)


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2008)

Ahh man....tiramisu sounds awesome right now.

Thanks for the compliments.  If you folks have any tips, let me know.  I'm also stuck on new shapes.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 6, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> ... If you folks have any tips, let me know. I'm also stuck on new shapes.


 
There's a Pasta book I love called Pasta by Time Life that shows how to add different flavors to the pasta dough - tomato, spinach, lemon, chocolate, curry, beet juice etc.

Here's a link for the short version:

Pasta Choices: Easy How-To Cooking Tips & Advice: RecipeTips.com
(Scroll down to the flavored pasta.)

Types of Pasta: Easy How-To Cooking Tips & Advice: RecipeTips.com
(Flavored dough)

Imperia has a site w the same recipes that came w my machine. 

Imperia Pasta Maker Guide


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks.  I wanted to make roasted red pepper dough but got caught up in the cavatelli. (my thumb really hurts now)


----------



## *amy* (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe next time.

Here's a star-shaped ravioli maker I keep thinking about.

Raviolamp Stelline 127-10 Star Shape Pasta Maker

Maybe I can use an ice cube tray, in the meantime, & make square boxed-shape ravioli.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful work, Jeekins.  I love my Atlas pasta maker.  I've had it for about 30 years and it never fails me.  My only challenge now, due to carpal tunnel and arthritis in my right hand, is turning the crank.  Although, I can get an electric motor to retro-fit it.  I had considered getting the pasta attachment for my KitchenAid mixer but the retro motor for the Atlas  is far less expensive.  Plus, I already have multiple cutters for the manual cutter.  Why buy more?!  There's nothing like homemade pasta.  I also love making "flavored" pastas like spinach, beet, mushroom,  etc.


----------



## sattie (Jan 6, 2008)

Dang Jeeks!!!!  That looks totally awesome!  Now you got me wanting a pasta machine.  Hmmmmmm..... surveys kitchen for place to put it.  I'm comin with expatgirl, table for 7!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

yum......yum....I'm on board...........


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

we'll make room for you Sattie..............just come on in........


----------



## foodscarnival (Jan 7, 2008)

Hohohoho red pasta machine, just wait to taste your pasta dude


----------



## Dodi (Jan 7, 2008)

If you don't cook the pasta immediately, can we store it in the fridge and for how long ?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2008)

wow jeekinz! 

great pix. i'm hungry.


you're gonna need to learn to speak italiano be able to pronounce all of the types of pastas there are.


how are you set for sauces? you send me pasta, i'll send you sauce. deal?

dw and i are just finishing off the last bit of vincent's (bottled in the restaurant, totally different than the store crap) medium sauce.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 7, 2008)

Dodi said:


> If you don't cook the pasta immediately, can we store it in the fridge and for how long ?


 
I think it lasts a week by itself, but you can freeze it in freezer bags. Just let it dry out a little first or place it on a cookie sheet in the freezer first so it doesn't stick together.

Each dish came out awesome. It's addicting.

Thanks BT, I'm good on the sauces....that's my favorite part.

_BTW, I found a little shortcut for the cavatelli. Most recipes say to "roll out the dough into a 1/4" dowell" ...well, that's just a PITA. I roll the dough out into a 1/4" thick sheet then cut 1/4" strips. Now I just have to roll it for 2 seconds to make it round. I stack them all back together and cut them into 1/2" segments then form the pasta._


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

is that jeekinzatelli???


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 7, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> is that jeekinzatelli???


 
..could be?

Italian pasta with German engineering.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2008)

Please add one more to the table?  I had the most awesome lemon pasta with lightly smoked then grilled scallops one time.  I think you need to try some lemon pasta.  Don't you think that screams for Champagne to be served with it?  I've got the bottle and I'm on my way! 

I might just have to drag out my machine again - there goes my counterspace I just cleared away!


----------



## *amy* (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll second the lemon homemade pasta. Add some basil, parsley or rosemary , or herbs of choice - lemon pepper is good too. Homemeade is so good, you only need to add butter, s&p (to taste) and fresh grated Parm for your sauce.

Another twist - a little time consuming - make three diff flavors i.e. spinach (*Green*), tomato (*Red)* and Lemon (white/yellow) or plain dough. Place the three different colors/flavors side by side & run it thru the machine. After about the second or third press (tightening the rollers as you go), you'll have a striped pasta dough. You can use that for ravioli or run it thru the machine to cut spaghetti-like strands. Woila - you have a combo of flavors and colors.

Re diff shapes - try making spaetzle - prepare the dough and rub it along a box grater - the side w large holes into boiling water. Serve with butter & nutmeg.

Wonder how the dough would turn out if you added some red wine?

Bought an interesting contraption from QVC, but haven't used it yet. Basically it's a plastic cup -- you add the flour & egg, smoosh it up w an attached pestle-looking thingy. Then you can untwist and change the bottom for different shaped/sized holes and twist the dough out.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 7, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Another twist - a little time consuming - make three diff flavors i.e. spinach (*Green*), tomato (*Red)* and Lemon (white/yellow) or plain dough. Place the three different colors/flavors side by side & run it thru the machine. After about the second or third press (tightening the rollers as you go), you'll have a striped pasta dough. You can use that for ravioli or run it thru the machine to cut spaghetti-like strands. Woila - you have a combo of flavors and colors.


 
That sounds like fun.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 7, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> That sounds like fun.


 
It looks so impressive too. Your ravioli will have a three-color striped wrapping.

Another thought is, adding pumpkin to the dough & making a butter/sage sauce.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> ..could be?
> 
> Italian pasta with German engineering.



Too funny---


----------

